
Becoming a webhost resller - darrelld
Does anyone have experience being a webhost or a webhosting reseller? I&#x27;m interested in doing it for passive income.<p>A few questions:
- Where do I start? 
-Do you have a recommended provider for reseller services?
- How many hours per week do you spend on it?
======
muhpirat
I run a German based webhoster for like 2 years.

I have to say, that you dont do such thing for a passive income. Its hard
work. We had 24/7 support (customers want this kind of service). Also we run
our own servers. This is because you dont want to tell a customer: Sorry, the
downtime is forced because XYZ has crash his servers.

But anyway. Eleven2 ([https://www.eleven2.com/reseller-
hosting/](https://www.eleven2.com/reseller-hosting/)) has nice reseller plans
and managed servers.

You have to spend around 1 hour a day, e.g. to answer ticket requests, setup
new accounts or servers.

If you seriously want to start a webhosting company, learn how to administrate
a linux server and to use cpanel the right way. A administration panel isn't
the answer for all kind of server administration.

-Mumu

